# Spares Thread



## Dr Voopenstein (16/1/21)

So I have a couple of sets of atty spares and a mod or two that is beyond repair, could we do a thread in the classified section, where we can "advertise" these spares to anyone who might need them. A baggy of orings for Dead Rabbit or whatever for someone who's orings are worn out. I personally wouldnt want money for it, but dont want to throw it away, and it could help someone out that needs them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 19


----------



## Silver (16/1/21)

Hi @Dr Voopenstein 

that’s a great gesture of yours

I think the best is to just make a normal classifieds ad and indicate the spares on offer in the title
When it comes to price you can say free if someone collects

I’m sure that way someone who may need it will see it and make contact

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/21)

Dr Voopenstein said:


> So I have a couple of sets of atty spares and a mod or two that is beyond repair, could we do a thread in the classified section, where we can "advertise" these spares to anyone who might need them. A baggy of orings for Dead Rabbit or whatever for someone who's orings are worn out. I personally wouldnt want money for it, but dont want to throw it away, and it could help someone out that needs them.


I'm interested to know about the beyond repairable mods. If you'd like to share.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I'm interested to know about the beyond repairable mods. If you'd like to share.



Me too!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Me too!



Rinco mechman 228 with the flag [USA I think] died suddenly ]
Original Drag , some one tried to ''fix'' the 510 plate on top with some super glue and sxit
A new Tesla invader 4 x [just started to act ''funny'' ]
If you can pannelbeat the Drag - you may have the other 2 as reward

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (16/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I'm interested to know about the beyond repairable mods. If you'd like to share.


 I had a very dead Tesla Punk 220W. Stripped and cleaned it myself, and even had the folks at Vape Africa have a look, to no prevail. Circuit board must have shorted due to moisture or something. It has a removable battery door, and some removable perspex panels that could have been used to repair another one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (16/1/21)

Silver said:


> Hi @Dr Voopenstein
> 
> that’s a great gesture of yours
> 
> ...


Ill do that, I hate hoarding almost as much as unnecessary waste, thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Rinco mechman 228 with the flag [USA I think] died suddenly ]
> Original Drag , some one tried to ''fix'' the 510 plate on top with some super glue and sxit
> A new Tesla invader 4 x [just started to act ''funny'' ]
> If you can pannelbeat the Drag - you may have the other 2 as reward



Bring it on ... I like a challenge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)

DEAL - I need to come and visit anyway soon...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Dr Voopenstein said:


> I had a very dead Tesla Punk 220W. Stripped and cleaned it myself, and even had the folks at Vape Africa have a look, to no prevail. Circuit board must have shorted due to moisture or something. It has a removable battery door, and some removable perspex panels that could have been used to repair another one.


I'm interested, please.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> DEAL - I need to come and visit anyway soon...


Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Bring it on ... I like a challenge


Same goes for you... Pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## eugene10111 (17/1/21)

After noon All,

While we at it, anybody have any Oumier Wasp Nano RTA spares that is looking for a new home. 

Will gladly provide a loving and secure home for it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## eugene10111 (17/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Rinco mechman 228 with the flag [USA I think] died suddenly ]
> Original Drag , some one tried to ''fix'' the 510 plate on top with some super glue and sxit
> A new Tesla invader 4 x [just started to act ''funny'' ]
> If you can pannelbeat the Drag - you may have the other 2 as reward



You can give me a crack at them as well, to dumb to quit and to stoooopid to stop trying

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/1/21)

eugene10111 said:


> You can give me a crack at them as well, to dumb to quit and to stoooopid to stop trying



*I got first dibs*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *I got first dibs*
> View attachment 219682


I'm willing to give my input. Not that you're not capable. I know you are, I'm just offering help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I'm willing to give my input. Not that you're not capable. I know you are, I'm just offering help.


I know Resistance , and it's appreciated ... I'm just being cheeky whilst I enjoy my Sunday evening Sundowner with a good vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (17/1/21)

I need PEEK Insulator for Nudge 22 RDA, willing to buy or trade.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (18/1/21)

don't even know if it's worth it but before I chuck it, thought I'd post it here. Have this Pulse X "carcass"

the mod works and fires but the screen doesn't work, also no panels. Maybe buttons or BF 510 could be harvested, who knows

free to anyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (18/1/21)

vicTor said:


> don't even know if it's worth it but before I chuck it, thought I'd post it here. Have this Pulse X "carcass"
> 
> the mod works and fires but the screen doesn't work, also no panels. Maybe buttons or BF 510 could be harvested, who knows
> 
> ...


Can you hold on to it. I'll let you know when I can ship. Bietjie far from month end now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (18/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Can you hold on to it. I'll let you know when I can ship. Bietjie far from month end now.



okay, no problem

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/21)

vicTor said:


> okay, no problem


Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (24/1/21)

vicTor said:


> don't even know if it's worth it but before I chuck it, thought I'd post it here. Have this Pulse X "carcass"
> 
> the mod works and fires but the screen doesn't work, also no panels. Maybe buttons or BF 510 could be harvested, who knows
> 
> ...


Too bad I've missed this I got a pulse stripped it and cleaned 
I found that it tends to leak through the 510 onto the board

It needs to be stripped and cleaned

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

vicTor said:


> don't even know if it's worth it but before I chuck it, thought I'd post it here. Have this Pulse X "carcass"
> 
> the mod works and fires but the screen doesn't work, also no panels. Maybe buttons or BF 510 could be harvested, who knows
> 
> ...



anyway, a bit of egg on my face, quickly tested this mod this morning and now it does not fire ! 

should have tested it before posting but did'nt  interested party has been notified

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (25/1/21)

vicTor said:


> anyway, a bit of egg on my face, quickly tested this mod this morning and now it does not fire !
> 
> should have tested it before posting but did'nt  interested party has been notified


You need to put an atty on lol
I personally think it's full of juice on the board

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

The vaper said:


> You need to put an atty on lol
> I personally think it's full of juice on the board



bro, I could see through the egg and did put an atty on

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/21)

vicTor said:


> anyway, a bit of egg on my face, quickly tested this mod this morning and now it does not fire !
> 
> should have tested it before posting but did'nt  interested party has been notified



Worst case scenario, is that that faulty board / screen is replaced with a simple PWM circuit, along with a couple of ally or SS sidepanels that could be knocked up easily enough, and there ya have it ... a one of a kind semi-regulated squonk mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Varda (25/1/21)

Hi Everyone,

If anyone can help me. I am looking for an insulator and 510 pin for the Intake dual rta. I am based in Rustenburg and will pay for the spares and shipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)

Does anyone have a damaged? or not Zeus X lying around in their bottom drawer ... I'm after the top assembly, (_everything minus the deck, glass and drip tip_)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/1/21)

Spares mail recieved from @vicTor in perfect non working condition as described in the post above.
Epic! My broken mod collecting rabbit hole has begun!
Awesome guy @vicTor , it was a pleasure dealing with him

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (30/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Spares mail recieved from @vicTor in perfect non working condition as described in the post above.
> Epic! My broken mod collecting rabbit hole has begun!
> Awesome guy @vicTor , it was a pleasure dealing with him



do your magic bro

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

vicTor said:


> do your magic bro


Thanks brother!
Will try first, then do what I need to get it squoning again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Thanks brother!
> Will try first, then do what I need to get it squoning again.



Do or don't do, there is no try...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> *Do or don't do, there is no try...*



LOVE that line of Yoda's

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Do or don't do, there is no try...






Ja, try is for losers!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

Screen works but the ribbon is bust. So in essence the screen is bust. 
I'm still happy! And happy with the result.


Resistance said:


> View attachment 220918
> View attachment 220919
> 
> Ja, try is for losers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Screen works but the ribbon is bust. So in essence the screen is bust.
> I'm still happy! And happy with the result.


Ok the screen don't work anymore.

(Officially)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Ok the screen don't work anymore.
> View attachment 220920
> (Officially)



A mech squonk in the making then?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

I might look for a screen now that the mod is working. I wasn't going to go that route, but I just got the urge when the mod fired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Ok the screen don't work anymore.
> View attachment 220920
> (Officially)


Ja boet, one can clearly see the screens toggle switch is broken.

Now that my kak jokes are out of the way, I have the screen pcb from an IPV6X that looks very similar to my pulse's size.
You're welcome to it if it helps.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

Pleasure doing business with you.


blujeenz said:


> Ja boet, one can clearly see the screens toggle switch is broken.
> 
> Now that my kak jokes are out of the way, I have the screen pcb from an IPV6X that looks very similar to my pulse's size.
> You're welcome to it if it helps.
> View attachment 220923


We can make arrangements later,Thanks.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (30/1/21)

man, I'm so glad you got that mod firing !

nice work @Resistance 

if you can get a screen going please send it back to me thanks



only kidding

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## eugene10111 (31/1/21)

Good morning All you Fuzzy and bright people,

Has any one perhaps, maybe, by the smallest possible chance gone through their cupboards and found that long lost, but never ever forgotten Wasp Nano RTA, that they love soo much that they are willing to put it up, to the most Loving and safe new home, possibly on this GREEN Earth.

Morning All, 

enough of the 02am fairy tale nonsense, Im really really looking for that RTA please.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/21)

eugene10111 said:


> Good morning All you Fuzzy and bright people,
> 
> Has any one perhaps, maybe, by the smallest possible chance gone through their cupboards and found that long lost, but never ever forgotten Wasp Nano RTA, that they love soo much that they are willing to put it up, to the most Loving and safe new home, possibly on this GREEN Earth.
> 
> ...



http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=435 *<-NOS at R300 *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## eugene10111 (31/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=435 *<-NOS at R300 *




Morning morning,

I was actually hinting on one that is damaged,like mine one of the screw corners broken off, so looking for one that i can rebuild mine, and carry on Wasping Merrily into the sunset

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/21)

eugene10111 said:


> Morning morning,
> 
> I was actually hinting on one that is damaged,like mine one of the screw corners broken off, so looking for one that i can rebuild mine, and carry on Wasping Merrily into the sunset


PM inbound
Edit: I’m unable to start a private conversation with you so do the first move bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/1/21)

You guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## eugene10111 (31/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> PM inbound
> Edit: I’m unable to start a private conversation with you so do the first move bud




Conversation started as requested, O Enlightened Grand Guru of all things VAPING!!!!!


LOL, evening every one, I have set a PM through to you, Looking forward to conversing with you

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

Lost Vape Therion BF Spares, everything but the board and screen, in original packaging. Mod stopped reading atomizers, had to keep fiddling with the 510 pin, perfect reason to repo the board for my Grus conversion...

Drop me a PM if you need spares.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/21)

Temporary dibs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (2/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lost Vape Therion BF Spares, everything but the board and screen, in original packaging. Mod stopped reading atomizers, had to keep fiddling with the 510 pin, perfect reason to repo the board for my Grus conversion...
> 
> Drop me a PM if you need spares.



Temporary dibs.


Resistance said:


> Temporary dibs



Called off.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/2/21)

So I picked up the screen today and had a nice chat to @blujeenz this evening.


Thanks again @blujeenz , it's much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/21)

Resistance said:


> So I picked up the screen today and had a nice chat to @blujeenz this evening.
> View attachment 221180
> 
> Thanks again @blujeenz , it's much appreciated


Most welcome man, better you can find a use than it gets binned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

